# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Fantasy NBA (loje e mrekullueshme)

## GL_Branch

FANTASY NBA IS BACK !  

Liga quhet: Kampionati ForumiShqiptar
marrin pjese 16 ekipe sivjet. 
Ju kisha lut qe vetem nese planifikoni mu kon aktiv.......

Regjistrimi shkon kshtu:  

1. kliko ktu http://basketball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/nba 

2. e keni butonin SIGN UP en mes - klikoni qato 

3. hapen 2 tabela: Create Costum League dhe Join Costum or Public league. 
Ju e zgjedhni ket te dyten, pra JOIN COSTUM OR PUBLIC LEAGUE tabelen 

4. Ju hapen prap 2 tabela, JOIN COSTUM dhe JOIN PRIVATE, ju e KLIKONI ket JOIN COSTUM LEAGUE 

5. Tash ju kerkon League ID dhe Passowrd. Ato jan 
*LEague ID*:  61238 
*Password*:   superliga  

6. Tash duheni me zgjedh emrin e ekipes dhe llojin e dresit 

7. Klik REGISTER MY TEAM 

8. Hapet qekjo: 

What can I do now? 
Fantasy NBA Home 
Return to the Fantasy NBA home page. 

League Overview 
Check out your new league. 

Pre-Rank Players 
Order players for your upcoming draft. 

Purchase Add-On Items 
Get live stats, expert analysis and more.  

E ktu osht mire me shku te qekjo PRE-RANK PLAYERS mas saj EDIT MY RANKINGS 

E ktu i zgedhni perafersisht 30-40 lojtar, e ka shans disa prej tyne me ra ne ekipen e juj ma vone. 
Kur i zgjedhni lojtart n'fun ja boni Save my Rankings 

Edhe ska mo  

Kur bohemi 16, un ja boj Ready edhe t'nesmren dalim i presim lojtart en aeroport  :djall sarkastik:  

*Disa rregulla veq qe patjeter kemi me i rrespektu t'gjithe:* 

 1. Kur bohet ni Trade, antart tjer te liges e shohin edhe kan drejt me votu PO apo JO. 

Normal kur shihet qe u kon naj trade 'hajgare' si psh jepja me marrveshje dikujt LeBron Jamesin e merrja naj lladik si Reece Gaines s'lejohet. 
Tradat duhet me kon ferr, edhe dyja palt duhet me jap/marr lojtar qe jan perafersisht t'njejt kaliber. 

2. Nuk bon ket jave me ja jap naj dosti Shaquillin per loje derbi a najsan, e ma vone me kthy apet ne ekip... e kshtu me rradh lojtart tjer. 

3. TRadat jan te limitum, kan me kon deri ka data 17 aktiv. 

4. Kur e lshoni ni lojtat ne Free Agents, ato normal munet me marr kush te zen, e sbon me lyp me kthy nese dikush ta merr. 



*Kjo eshte nje nder lojrat me e preferuara e gjithe adhuruesve bastebollit ne BOTE , kete ne Kosove e praktikojn shume*

----------


## GL_Branch

wooww ende asnje nuk eshte lajmeru , ku jane adhuruesit e NBA-se, nejse une edhe 48 ore e mbaj , nese nuk futet do ta vej ne PUBLIK ne YAHOO dhe per 1 dite mbushet  :sarkastik:

----------

